# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  [email protected] and all it entails

## bringndaheat

Here it goes as of June 1st I have begun my HRT program. I will give as many details as possible so that not only myself but others my benefit. I am 6'1 245pounds 21% body fat. I have been lifting for the past 20yrs of my life. The past 8 monts I have been very serious. prior to that I took off two years due to a serious drinking problem. But I have not had a drink in over a year but that is another story. My past cycle experience inculdes 10 weeks deca 200-300mg a week. 50mg Whinny EOD 10weeks. Gained 25 pounds and kept 20 of it. I did no PCT but I was only 27........ If i had PCT i would have done it. BTW it was a great experience......i had no problems with deca dick. In fact the opposite. 2nd cycle I was 29 did omnadren 250 1cc a week for 10 weeks also 50mg whinny EOD and I think 200mg deca also for 10 weeks. PCT included was only cloma. Kept 15 pounds. Very good experience as well. Then I got married, got lazy and started drinking. So that is my story and I'm sticking to it!!

So this brings me to the present my HRT Program. My Test levels came in at 546. Yes I know not that bad! But I chose to get active with a program. Also found out that my thyroid is very slow. With this being said here we go!!! Oh yes for those who are going to rip me about my body fat levels being to high I understand your thoughts but this is a very personal decesion. 

Goal look the best I ever have by the time I am 35....also to be the healthiest! Heres how

Deca D 200mg week 1-10
Test E 200mg week 1-10
HGH 2iu 5/2 next 6 to 8months
whinny 50mg EOD Week 2-10
Armidex .5 mg EOD throught out cycle
T-4 thyroid armour 90mcg EOD through cycle

I have now started everything but the whinny and the T-4. I will start those next week.....they are on there way via the pharmacy. 

As stated I am going to keep a complete journal with every lifts, foods and how i am feeling. Also I will place current strenght of lifs. Of course I will look into getting some before pics.....only fair. So my journey has begun..................... I look forward to hearing from you all!!

----------


## Ufa

edit

----------


## Spyke

We are the same age and similar height, weight and BF.

I am not ripping you and I hope I don't come across as a dick. But that is not HRT. You are putting together a steroid cycle and the guys in the steroid forum are probably going to be more of a help to you. I don't think thre is anything wrong with adult men using gear. I just wanted to clear up what hrt really is. I cant imagine any real hrt doc putting together a hrt program that includes deca and winstrol .

I have never used gear and my test levels were around 150. I will be injecting test every week along with hcg for life. You do not cycle hrt.

----------


## Ufa

Spyke how's the BP doing. Hope it's better 4 u.

----------


## bringndaheat

thanks UFA, I will be getting my blood work done in a month. My doctor would only script me for 90mcg's of armour T-4 for 7 weeks. I've read it converts at a 4/1 rate. 100=25mcg of T-4. I hope this is enough. If not I could cut the length down and kick up the T-4??!! 

I had my first chest workout today. I've been on for 5days now. I am really feeling the pump.....WOW thought my chest was going to explode. Strength was the same as normal though. The day before was squats....usually my knees hurt so bad during squats......no problems this workout. They felt great the whole way through. I can climb my stairs and my knees don't qureek the whole way up. lower back feels great as well......looks like the deca at only 200mg is already starting to kick in!!! 

The doc told me to take 1mg MWF of the ARmidex but after reading here I have been talking it every other day at .5mg. Problem is there are capsules and not pills.......so I pull them in half!!??

I am also running HCG at 250IU the day before and the day of my TEST E and Deca sh0t!.......hope this will keep the testes...alive and kickin! 

Don't know if the HGH is working yet.....at least I don't feel it. I have not slept better and I dont have a better since of well being......... Any and all advice is well accepted!!

I will try to get my diet and eating schedule on here very soon.....along with pics

----------


## Spyke

121 over 87...I just took it

I inject tomorrow but I will lower the dose a bit. I wanna see what it is later in the week

----------


## bringndaheat

Spyke, no worries I understand where you are coming from! I understand HRT very well. I realize this is cycle. But please realize where I am coming from.....The deca is for my very sore JOints from years of heavy lifting. My knees are for shit. A aggressive doc. will prescribe Deca if you explain the reason for it being needed. AS for the Whinny I don't know how I got him to write that.......!!!??? But you are very right this is not true HRT thearpy...... My doc is very aggressive and allows me to do things that most would not. Best wishes on your HRT and yes I will post this on the other section as well. As I don't want to make anyone upset!

----------


## Ufa

edit

----------


## Ufa

edit

----------


## Spyke

> Spyke, no worries I understand where you are coming from! I understand HRT very well. I realize this is cycle. But please realize where I am coming from.....The deca is for my very sore JOints from years of heavy lifting. My knees are for shit. A aggressive doc. will prescribe Deca if you explain the reason for it being needed. AS for the Whinny I don't know how I got him to write that.......!!!??? But you are very right this is not true HRT thearpy...... My doc is very aggressive and allows me to do things that most would not. Best wishes on your HRT and yes I will post this on the other section as well. As I don't want to make anyone upset!



I am not upset... Just wanted to clear it up. We get guys in their early 20's who wander in here and think HRT is just a backdoor to get legal gear.

You and I think alot alike! I got back into lifting a couple years ago after a long layoff (my entire 20's LOL). I really want to be in the best shape of my life as I get closer to 40. I see some guys I went to high school with from time to time who don't workout. I am always shocked by how old they look. It is like they hit their peak in high school and now it is all downhill.  :Frown:

----------


## bringndaheat

Thanks UFA and Spyke for you input. UFA I have had sleeping problems since I stopped drinking....much easier to sleep if you pass out.... I won't take sleep aids cause I was addicted to xanax to the tune of 16mg's a day :Frown:  Comming off that stuff....made me think I was going to die....almost did....??!!

Spyke I see some of these people from high school and I'm like damn.....I can't let that happen to me. That is part of my everyday motovation!!! 

BTW how long did it take you guy's to feel the HGH??

----------


## Ufa

edit

----------


## bringndaheat

Ya, I've done some reading on natural things to stimulate my GH output. 

I am going to stick with 2iu's of Gh though and see what happens. My doc has laid out a pretty good plan for me! 

Sorry to hear about your spider bite.... brown recluse is one hell of a spider...we have a lot of those here in Texas. But hey at least your healing fast!!

As for the sleep aids I take half of the 3mg melatonin. if I take all three it makes me tired all day!! Have you tried sleepy time tea with valarian root...it works better than melatonin. But again I am not a big fan of sleep aids. my thoughts are if you are tired enough you will eventually sleep. After all knowone has ever died of lack of sleep :Wink:

----------


## bringndaheat

BTW took body weight and body fat. now I weigh 247 up two pounds and bodyfat 19.9% Yes, Im back in the teens for BF :Wink:  Feels great!!! Please understand I have not had any change in diet. So I am thinking I am holding some water!!??

----------


## Ufa

> Ya, I've done some reading on natural things to stimulate my GH output. 
> 
> I am going to stick with 2iu's of Gh though and see what happens. My doc has laid out a pretty good plan for me! 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your spider bite.... brown recluse is one hell of a spider...we have a lot of those here in Texas. But hey at least your healing fast!!
> 
> As for the sleep aids I take half of the 3mg melatonin. if I take all three it makes me tired all day!! Have you tried sleepy time tea with valarian root...it works better than melatonin. But again I am not a big fan of sleep aids. my thoughts are if you are tired enough you will eventually sleep. After all knowone has ever died of lack of sleep


I tried valarian root and it made me sick. Just ME. It works but there must
be something in Valarium that does not like me.

----------


## bringndaheat

Day 6:

Had a hard time going to sleep last night. But I feel like a million bucks today. That's on 5 hours of sleep as well. I have not felt this good since Iwas......well I can't remember because it's been so long! I think the GH is kicking in because my overall feeling is just amazing!! I ripped through my first thing in the morning cardio!! Then whent ahead and knocked out abs. I tell you what I just love deca . As my joints feel just wonderful. I usually have to take to asprins just to be able to get out of bed. I have not had to take asprin for three days now!! I feel like I have a constent pump in my muscle bellies. 

This afternoon is my back workout. I will see how this goes!! But if how i if feel now is any indication of how I will feel for the rest of time on then YEE HAWWW...... This is a very very expensive HRT/cycle but well worth it!!

----------


## zaggahamma

deca for sore joints....think i'll try that tommorrow with new urologist...hope he's not uptight  :AaGreen22:

----------


## bringndaheat

I have to admit I am a big supporter of deca . From what i have read on this board people either like it or hate it. But out of all the AAS i have done I like deca by far the most. But that's just me and my body is very beat up from yrs of abuse!!! Tomorrow will be day seven and time for 200mgs more of Deca and Test E :Smilie:  Can't wait!! I get happy just thinking about it!

----------


## zaggahamma

i think we have a satisfied customer...i know i won't get tommorrow what you've got...but 1/4 might just suffice...hope the sleep gets better, too...REAL IMPORTANT...thanks again

----------


## bringndaheat

thanks for the support Jpkman. I wish you the best on your HRT. But your right sleep is so important. I am going to catch plenty of ZZZZZ's tonight. AS for a satisfied customer.....I don't know if they get any happier than myself. 

One thing I must note. Doing this under the care of a Doctor and not just off the street has made this so much better. The peace of mind I have or serenity is so worth the money spent. I know this is not a option for eveyone....but that is life!

----------


## zaggahamma

Yes..the peace of mind does make it nice....and I hope we can all benefit and live long prosperous lives....my profile is almost identical to yours(same exact weigth)(think I'm 6'2"-6'3") and my goal had to be "by the time I'm 40 since i'm already 37...i guess it can be 38 and get the 2 years back as change...keeping my fingers crossed for tommorrow...need a good script from regular doc...cause need everything right now to be paid w/insurance!
Tell the sandman I said hello  :AaGreen22:

----------


## bringndaheat

Well, Day 6 is coming to a end. Just got done working back. Pump was not as good as yesterday's. I have a feeling its because I cut out the NO EXPLODE today. I wanted to cut out all supps so I could see the true effects. So let me tell you that NO EXPlode works great with my current cycle! I really like it! Makes me feel like my muscles are going to pop out of my skin! It did not have this effect prior to my cycle! Going back to health food store tomorrow buying more :Smilie: 

So far so good no sides. Could be some water retention but I dont' know?! How do you figure that out. I have noticed that my weight now fluctuates 5 pounds from morning to night. It used to fluctuate only 3pounds. I thought that was interesting at least. Trying to supply as many details as possible. I don't think the test E has kicked into full gear either but I can feel it along with the wonders of deca ! 

My T-4 "armour" arrives tomorrow, along with another bottle of whinny. Next week I will intergrate the armour and the whinny into my cycle. At that point my body should be on the perfect orgy of hormones :Smilie:  Anyone with armour expericence I would love to hear from!? been doing research but really could use more info! AS for the whinny I am going to go 50mg EOD. I know that some people think this is a waste of money. But i am one of the few people that believe ASS in small doses can be very very effective!! WEll time to figure out what to cook for dinner!?

----------


## bringndaheat

Jpkman best of luck on your adventure. I hope your doc give you the hook up! REmember he works for you.....your paying the bill!! Don't be scared to tell him what you want!!.....and yes you can reason with these people. My girlfriend is a Doctor so I am pretty good at reasoning with them.....at least I think. Well actually she is a pain in the ass :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

thanks again...yeh...I am actually on 3rd doc...2 endo's now uro...maybe just changing from gel to shots will help alone....i'm thinking maybe not all getting absorbed....now ufa got me scared of the big ass needle  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## bringndaheat

you can't even feel the needle. Knowone hates needles more than I but in this case no worries. Just request the shot and not the gel. Reason being that you have sex with your chick and it smells and or rubs off on her and she does not want any test on or near her body :Smilie:  If he offers the patch tell him that is not a option. The shot is the only way to go bro....trust me!!!! Make sure you get Test E as it is longer life, it won't spike your levels like other esters. Perfect for 1 shot a week!! AS for the deca good luck on that one! just explain how bad your knees hurt and it take two asprin just to walk on the damn earth :Smilie:  If he asks tell him you have several friends who's docs have written deca. Then say please doc have a heart, on a poor soul. Works eveytime :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

damn...you got it down pat...i'm actually less confident than going to my 2nd doc....when i went there...i said that the 1st endo wouldn't up my dose when i was on 5mg gel a day for 14 days then tested 140 total test....it went down from 275 and 298? he said i will up it, then changed HIS mind when my total androgen index level was quite a bit out of range...i said BUT i'm feelin better and he said YEH cuz yer gettin too much...WTF? I asked, well we're checking my liver and prostate, etc. He just had his hands tied and closed up shop...he was willing to give me RX for the shots in the beginning...but when he said that i couldn't keep my dose at 10mg gel...I guess i figured a waste of time to ask for shots...I thought about it after he left...but then he was with another patient...and i had to get to work and i was pissed anyway...he said come back in 90 days and I was like...don't think so....if tommorrow doesn't go well, i'll prob have to use Clinic...sell my t.v. or somethin....lol
when you say spike....you mean you get a whole bunch in the begginning(day of shot) then it just wears off quick?

----------


## bringndaheat

that is just what I mean! That is why Test e is great. Let him know how much research you have done. That 200mg's a week is what you have found to be the perfect therapudic dose. If he disagrees ask why.... ask him for a happy medium. But if you tell him you are bangin some chick and she can't ge the gel on her because she is trying to get pregnant then he has to give you the shot. Tell him you've heard to many horror stories about guy's gel rubbing off onthere partner..........Best of luck 

BTW ask him if he is against you being in the high normal range if he says no hes not against it then your in the money. Because 200mgs a week will put you in the hi normal range!!!

----------


## Spyke

Dude I would stay off the No Explode. There have been lots of cases of heart problems caused by it. Try a pre workout shake in it's place. That should help induce more hypertrophy then the crap in No Explode.

Just my 2 cents

----------


## bringndaheat

Thanks, I have never heard about that..... to bad because i really liked the way it made me feel. BTW where did you read that?? Cause I have been drinking that stuff eveyday

----------


## zaggahamma

i don't think getting the shots will be a prob at all....could have got from last endo (explained having daughters, etc.) it says right on insert....especially keep away from female and esp. young females....but i wanted to check estro levels and he said if they were high, i would have to be off test longer if on the shot to check why estro was hi...so i waited...but anyway....won't be a prob...just wondering about the dose...i prob wasn't even getting 75mg a week with my 10g of gel and my levels were at 785...so i like your approach about asking for 200 and maybe getting 150...i prob won't even take 150 at first...still startin out..prob take 100 for a week or so....thanks again

----------


## Ufa

edit.

----------


## bringndaheat

Not a bad call, I know a couple nurses I like to have handle some injections :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

LOL Ufa..."sick dad"...I like that one! Poor unsuspecting nurse!
Bringdaheat, back to your goal...do you see yourself at or around the same weight of 245 when you get to your goal BF%?

----------


## znak

> I had my first chest workout today. I've been on for 5days now. I am really feeling the pump.....WOW thought my chest was going to explode. Strength was the same as normal though.



On your cycle on day five NOTHING has kicked in. You would have gotten the same pump natty. Wait until WEEK five.

----------


## bringndaheat

Good question jpkman when I was 28 I was [email protected] best shape of my life. I would love to look like that again. I would be happy at 240 @12bf. From what is going on so far i think I will be 250 to 252 @ 12% I have no dout that through my training and diet I will lose 8-12 Bf over the next 3 months. We will see.....!! I will post more later today about what is going on! BTW ZNAK I don't think everything has kicked into full gear at all. But the Deca is working to some extent for sure. I have no reason to lie. I did not think it would work this fast either to be honest. But please understand I have no doubt this is just the begining!!! Great pumps to all!!

----------


## zaggahamma

I thought you would say that...so your weight won't change much...you'll just kind of turn the fat into muscle...like we said in the day....so when you remember being in your best shape, you were 248...'round the same weight now....but double the fat % now...how much diff is you waist size now vs. when you were 28? I actually wanted to drop some weight as well so I wouldn't have to carry so much around...245 is a lot to drag out of bed ED!

----------


## bringndaheat

DAY 7:

Well I was a little tired this morning.....Was watching the sapranos last night and the chick was talking about taking extra valarian root to make you feel like you took valuim. So I gave it a shot cause I had some valarian root tea. Well the shit just gave me a headache!....never again.

Back to what is important. Did cardio this morning right after I took 2iu's of GH. Nothing special to talk about this morning. Don't lift weights today just cardio. I train like this....MOday legs, Tuesday chest, WEdnesday back, Thursday heavy cardio, Friday shoulders, Saturday bi adn tris, sunday heavy cardio. I also do at least 30min of cardio on all weight traing days. 

I also shot 200mgs deca and 200mgs of test. I look forward to the test kicking into full gear. It seems after I work out I carry a pump for a couple days. My chest still feels very pumped from Tuesday. My muscle bellies just feel very full. I think this is mainly the deca. As I have done both test and deca before and I would say it is the later. Again all joints in my body feel great. How wonderful that is...... My body weight continues to go up and my body fat goes down. I weigh myself three time a day. I will give the reading I get before I go to bed. That one is when I weigh the most. 248.8 BF 19.2 My bodyfat yesterday was 19.7 and my weight was 248.00

Went to my best friends to watch the Mavs kick the heats ass and he said that I loooked bigger and wanted to know what I was doing?? 

Jpkman, my waist size when I was that age was 34. Its now 37 or 38! But you are so right carry this much weight around is very tuff on the body. Some times I think it would be nice to be around 220. I have a feeling when I am done I will be one big boy :Wink:  For some reason steroids at a low dose really work for me.....my body responds very well........I also seem to retain gains very easily....... But we will see!! Tomorrow I hit shoulders I can't wait!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Like your training regimen. You'll get your goal pretty soon with your attitude. Oh, yeh..how r u getting your BF measurements so easily...you got calipers and such? Man keep it up and keep us posted...thanks

----------


## bringndaheat

What's up Jpkman, as for BF i use a scale that does it all. I don't know how accurate it is. I don't feel like I am carrying that much fat..... But that's what it says. The scale is a BF-679/BF-680 Body Fat Monitor/Scale by Tanita. 

I plan on busting my arse eveyday till I meet my goals! I just shot my GH and took my arimidex 1mg. After doing some more research I decided to up my Arimi to 1mg every MWF "recommended by docoter." I was just taking .5mg every other day. I hope this will keep all signs of water weight gain away! I will post again on how later today with results from training. I am hoping to see a increase in strength today!!

----------


## zaggahamma

just keep working hard...that 30 minute cardio ED is impressive....i need to follow that example...i'm seeing gradual results with just the androgel ...i am so glad i went to check things out to see wtf was wrong with my metabolism and ability to gain LBM....pretty soon, there's probably gonna be commercials on t.v for androgel/testim like you see for cialis, levitra, etc. ..you watch.
But, anyway...it's nice to be able to chat with you fellas and keep up the good work...you got all the accessories, but you still got to swing the bat.

----------


## bringndaheat

Day 9:

I Sorry I labled yesterday as day 7 should have been day 8. Feeling very good today. But got home late for the Maverick game so I slept in. I did cardio for twenty five minutes before I hit Shoulders. There is no doubt I am getting bigger. I did 85lbs dumbell shoulder press for 8 reps. Last week I could only do the 80's for 7. Hard to do both cardio and weights in same session. My gym is old school and they don't turn the AC on. There is a heat wave in Texas and it was 105 today. I think I lost a few pounds of water weight in the gym..........I was soaking wet when done........actually I know I did I weighed 248.2 yesterday today I weigh 245.4. 

Still no signs of any side effects..... my BP was a little high yesterday but it is back to......well let me check.......128/80.....so that is cool. These last couple days i've been so busy it's been hard to get all the food I need in....having to drink protien shakes. 

Overall I feel just great......the transformation is moving at full force....my body is harder leaner and it just plain feels good. Its very easy to see why people don't like to cycle off. I have no doubt I will reach my goals. 

Since things have been going so well today I bought Luxary condo on the 18th floor of the most posh hi rise in Dallas. It has a roof top pool, gym, tanning bed, 24hr vallet....and get this a lifestlye coach. Have you ever heard of such shit. The best thing is the pool is on the roof with a view of Dallas's wonderful skyline. When I post my pics I will post a couple with me on the roof!.... I should have several ladies....in the pics no doubt!! Funny how things work out going from Alcoholic and losing everything.........to the best life has to offer......outhouse to penthouse :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Go Mr. Heffner...now, when the GH finally kicks in you won't forget what day your on anymore  :LOL:  
Awesome, though...Congrats on the turn around...keep it up...be looking for those pics!

----------


## Ufa

edit

----------


## bringndaheat

Day 10: 

Did not get much sleep last night. I have not been able to get much sleep since I started.....maybe I am just to excited. But I have been able to wake up in the morning no problem with more energy than normal. I am going to try to be more specific for the rest of my training I.E. better log: 
So here goes

Cardio walk, jog for twenty minutes alternate 1min on each
Arms
Biceps:
straight bar curls 30 slow reps 30pounds
20 slow reps 40pounds
15 slow reps 50
15 slow reps 60pounds
I have to go very light on biceps as I injured my bicep tendon. Hurts pretty good but trying to train through it. I seem to aggrivate it when I do chins.

scott curls on machine
20 pounds 40reps
20 pounds 40reps

Triceps:
Close grip bench
25xbar
135x15
135x15 these are done very slow and strict
185x12 again very slow and strict
155x12
two hand dumbell press behind head
40x20
60x15
70x15
85x15
105x12
I tossed in a little forearm work
I feel a little better pump than normal. But there is no way the test e has kicked in. The deca is working a little at least on my joints because they still feel way better. I am finding it very hard to get all my meals in. I think that is the hardest part. I have nothing but respect for the people that eat some many raw meals.....not shakes. The heat wave is still hear in Texas and having no AC in my gym is making things tuff. I lost 3 pounds yesterday I'm back to 245 for 248. Could be water weight though that I lost. I upped my arimidex to 1mg evey MWF. That is from .5 eod. Some times I think I should have done 400mgs of test and deca. But I have always been of the opinion of starting off at lower doses. I really just need to be patient since it's only been ten days. Could not tell if I was stronger today. As I work my arms much different from the rest of my body! Tomorrow is a off day.....welll just cardio. I think my body could use the time off! One thing I am lookng forward to is the Mavs kicking the Heats ass tomorrow! 

BTW UFA you must be talking about victory park. 

Well I am signing off......I hope I can get 8hrs sleep tonight. All my friends have gone out to party............. But I need to rest and grow. Plus my drinking days are over!

----------


## bringndaheat

Well Well its day 11: I hade 8 and a half hrs sleep last night.....so well needed!! i got straight out of bed to do some cardio, run/walk for 30 minutes. About 10 minutes into my jog my ankles started to get very pumped or cramped not sure witch. But I had to completely stop after 15min becuase i could not bend my foot up and down..... it was flat out stuck. Yes I did strectch and stopped to stretch again. This made it very hard to get back to my house. Has anyone else had this problem. Note it's not my ankles it's the muscle right above them!! 

Today is just a cardio day. I well needed rest for my body. Working out twice a day takes its toll. Leaving for houston to close on a business deal so won't be able to post until Thursday. I am trying to find a gym near my hotel. Becaue there is no way I am missing a workout on this shiat!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Your ankles are swelling...Are you sure you're not pregnant?  :LOL:  

JK...sorry....R they better? 

Yeh, you better find a gym in Houston. I don't remember reading your threads b4 that you are working out 2 a days...you mean with the 30 min of cardio every morn? I was going to comment on your lifts when i read them last night....you're doing tricep work with the 105's? HS!

----------


## bringndaheat

Day 13:

Alright I found the Business center at the hotel... Oh ya also found a YMCA by my hotel. So rock on!!! Knees hurt a little this morning from squats yesterday.....so I had a hard time getting out of bed....... Thought the deca had kicked into full gear but I guess not. Oh well that means greater things to come. 

Cardio this moring at hotel......treadmill walk for 20minute and then jog for 10 then a few on the bike. Still having problems with whatever it is right above my ankels or shins woud be better example. They are getting massive pumps and are becoming so tight that I have to stop. Maybe Jpkman is right I could be the first man to be pregnant. I had a problem like this years ago on Deca where I got pumps so bad in my lower back I had to stop what I was doing....but shins. Well anyway workouts go like this......
Monday cardio in the AM Legs in the PM

Squats-no belt or wraps cause I'm in houston so I have to go light!
Bar only 25reps
135 x 20 reps
185x 15
225x 12
245x12
135x 25
hamstring curls-don't really count just go for feel but this is close
50x20
70x15
90x12
110x10
130x8
150x8
leg extensions
50x 20
70x 30
90x 15
110x12
130x10
150x8
170x8 All reps are done very slow while I hold for a second on top as I want to feel the burn.
Toss in some calf work which I won't list.

Tuesday
cardio Am chest in Pm Still having problems with my shins/ankles feel like a total biatch......can't even walk for a half hour :Frown: 
Chest 
incline bench- all sets are done very slow
105x20
135x15
185x12
235x5
145x15.....closer grip than normal

flat bench dumbell
60x 15
80x 12
100x8

cable crossover's from the lowered postion
20x20
20x20
20x20
30x20 reps are done very very slow while holding at the peak for a few seconds

I don't think the Deca or test has truly kicked in..... I guess I have felt a waive...... Can't wait for it to truly kick in. So far no side effects though. I got the HGH to houston no problem in my suitcase. But I forgot to bring my arimidex on the trip.....Shiat!!! Don't know how to get the HGH back, and still keep it cold............ What to do..... Any ideas... Mybe should just shoot extra the next couple day???? I don't want to waste this stuff As it is to expensive. Cant' wait to start my t4....... The wait should really start to fall off. BTW I have been hungry as a bear as of late......???? Gotta run the Mavs are about to start!!

----------


## bringndaheat

So I am back here in Dallas and it's now.....
day:15
Body was very tired this morning, I feel that I might be over training. Cardio in morning ed and cardio plus weights at night. So I took today off totally. First day off in a long time. The first thing I did when I got home was to get on the scale. Had to check it three times. weight 252.4 BF 15.8! That is a gain of 8lbs and a 5% drop in bodyfat. I don't know how this is possible. But the scale does not lie. At least it has not before. The only thing I can think of is that I gained some water weight.... Since I left my arimidex at home when i went out of town. The additional water weight might change the reading on the scale for bodyfat??? I guess I will learn more over the next week......as I took the arimidex a few minutes ago along with another 200mg of test e and 200mgs' of deca .....also 500iu's of HCG to kick my testies into gear. 

Other than that my body seems all around pretty sore! Hard to get out of bed this morning... I've had to take asprin the last two mornings. The deca hard seemed to cure this, but the problem is back. 

I don't think any of the compounds I'm on have truly kicked in.....I know the test has not! I just don't have that extra strength yet. But in 14days to gain 8lbs and to lose 5% bf is crazy. My diet is very very good though.....and only gets better the longer I read on this site. I do think that carrying this much weight will be hard on my body....time will tell. I have no doubt I will get flamed for reporting these kind of results but it is what it is.....if you would like to know what scale I am using you can find it in one of my posts.

----------


## bringndaheat

Alright, so today I went to the gym and just seemed pissed at the weights. The sighs of the test are coming in........ Rest between sets was down and weights were up....... I still think I am over trained though. I have not had the great sleep experiences that everyone else talks about. Although I have been very tired during the day. Checked BW and BF again today......BW 249 and BF 16% I think I was holding some water weight but the a-dex must have gotten rid of that. So overall BF has stayed the same and weight was down three pounds. I am starting to truly feel the transformation...... My forearms and arms are becoming road maps of viens. There is no doubt my body fat is way down....... If I don't eat every few hours I feel as if I am wasting away. One thing I noticed is that if I have a cheat meal..... I come in looking harder and weigh less the next day!! I guess I just need to keep the body off balance. I also uped the water intake it has seemed to help a little with my pumps/cramps around my shins/ankles. Well here was today's workout!

Shoulders:
dumbell side lateral's
12x12
20x12
25x10
35x10
45x8 no rest to 25x8
shrugs
bar x 25
135x20
225x15
315x8 no rest 135x8
Seated shoulder press machine
185x15
225x15 there was no more weight on the machine.... everyone was looking at me! I used to only be able to get 225 for 10 as my first exercise..... felt friggin great!!
rear delt laterals 
25x15
25x15
Again my shoulders feel great.....actually friggin huge!!! BTW I drank a NO EXPLode before workout...... I just love that stuff....!!!!!

If anyone knows anything about the scale I am using i would love to hear about it!! 

The only thing I would do different about this cycle is place anavar in weeks 1-4 to jump start everything. This would have been perfect......next time!!!

----------


## Spyke

Body fat scales are crap. I would not put much faith in them.

----------


## Ufa

bringndaheat - you are an inspiration to us all. Keep up the training and
best of luck.

----------


## bringndaheat

Back again day 17:
I got 9hrs of sleep last night so I feel good today! Since I increased my HGH dosage to 3iu's a day, which was two days ago........ I have felt some pains around my elbows and forarms......also in my jaw. I am going back down to 3iu's on Monday. I just wanted to see if I could tell a difference......I could. I don't know how people take such large doses of HGH.....it's truly very powerful stuff!! As for the HGH.....it is truly the best fat burner I have ever used. The fat is melting off...... I can only imagine what I will look like in 3 months. Please remember I do follow a very strict diet!! 

When working out I have noticed a increased ability to concentrate on the muscle I am working.....if that makes sense. Sense getting back on the arimidex my weight has dropped to 249 and The BF is at 17.8% For some reason my scale must judge water weight differently. NOt sure why.....but like Spyke said bf scales suck. But I have been using this scale for the last 1 and two months. In the last year I watched myself go from 285lbs @ 31BF to [email protected] 21% Now at 249lbs and 17.8bf....... I think that is pretty acurate. The only true place I am holding any fat is in my stomach..... But that is evaporating quickly. So to some this up GH is a very very potent fat loss tool.......but of course this could be supported by the AAS. I still have not started the T-4 or the whinny. I am kind of scared to start the t-4 because the fat is going away so quickly, now! Everyday I look thinner........ If I had this to do over again i would have jumpstarted my cycle with anavar or the whinny.....of course a quick acting test would have been good also! Unless things change I will start the whinny and t-4 monday and run them through out the cycle. 

Today was arms:
warmup cardio 20minutes walk, jog
tricep pushdown machine
75x40
100x25
150x25
200x25
225x25
275x15

skull crushers
70x15
80x10
90x8
100x8
Biceps "bicep tendon still feels strained so going very light
ez bar curls
40x15
60x10
70x8
80x8
90x8

hammer curls
25x12
30x12
35x8
one are concentration curls
25x8
25x8
So that was eat for the day...... Time to eat some steak and lobster!!!! Yeah going to eat with some friends......time to enjoy!!!! BTW, Thanks UFA for the kind words......
Also does anyone know how to work those damn skin calipers??

----------


## zaggahamma

Didn't realize you came down from 285....I know how good that feels....Congrats.... and I'm sure you know in your head what your BF% is roughly anyway...as GW himself says...."stay the course" my man....your on the verge of a total transformation..thanks for your dedication to the post as well.

----------


## bringndaheat

Well I got another 8hrs sleep tonight so that is wonderful! I was also able to fall asleep very easily. Considering it usually takes a act of congress. Now I'm not jumping over board thinking its all HGH.... I've been traveling with work and have not had many hrs. of sleep as of late so that could also have a impact. I will say that going from 2iu's a day to 3iu's a day was a mistake. I can feel the joint pain all through my body... especially around my elbows :Evil2:  I am getting constant twinges in my joints.... Also it was the hardest its been in the last 18 days to get out of bed! Had to take some asprins. From reading Znaks HGH journal I have a feeling that this will subside :AaGreen22:  But this again shows me there is no doubt the GH is working. I highly recomend reading Red Barons thread on GH before starting GH. My reason why is going from 2iu's to 3iu's made a big difference in my joint pain. I should have increased by .5 iu's for at least a week. Again if you are going to bump up the dosage do so over time.......taper!! But again Monday I am going back to 2iu's. With all this being said If I was going to use 4iu's of GH or more I would also be on at least 400mg's of Deca EW. For the joint pain!

Thoughts so far....... and why things have been working as well as they have :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I truly feel my body was primed for perfection on this HRT "cycle" whatever you want to call it! The fact that for over a year not a drop of alcohol or any drugs have touched my body has made a huge difference. Also no bad foods or for that matter....I have not had a soft drink in my body in over a year......Just water, coffee or tea. I will have a glass of OJ every month or so.... The reason I am writing this is because very few people see results this quicly on HGH. I feel the prime was key to my fast results. But with all this being said it is way early, this is a marathon not a sprint!

Since today is a cardio only day....actually it is supposed to be a day off. I think I am going to listen to my body and take it off. I hate not going to the gym but I think my body is overtrained. I did not think it was possible to be overtrained on roids and HGH but I am :Aajack:

----------


## bringndaheat

Day 19:

Well I was tired as shiat today... Stayed up to watch the Mavs lose the the heat so that really pissed me off!!! Then I was to stressed to sleep, went to bed at 2 woke up at 6. Since I was so damn tired this morning I shot some B-12 in my ass take my a-dex and multi V and off to work..... oh ya had a 24oz. cup of coffee. I forgot I cheated last night and had some 50% less BS ice cream..... made me feel guilty today. Also back down to just 2iu's of Gh 3 was just to much for me!!
Anyway leg day today not much energy at all

Legs
cardio warm up walk/jog 10 min. Still having problems with my lower legs/ankels cramping or pumping not sure.
Squats
bar x25
135x15
225x12
325x8
245x10
135x20 
I also did a new method for hamstring curls and leg extensions but I won't go into detail right now..... Oh yea calves as well!!
at this point I feel like complete ass, I could pass out or throw up at any second. Again my Gym is old school and they have no AC on and its 102degrees in there..... I am sweating a pool........thought I might ask one of the big motha fukers to take a swim. The head trainer in the gym who I never talk to says "what you been up to besides getting bick as shiat!!" 
At church on Sunday a older dude I had not seen in a while asks me "how are the steroids working!" WTF I look at him and say wonderful can't you tell!! I mean WTF do you say to that!! 
Well I just got off my scale I am 252.8 @17.8%BF I think that is pretty damn close. I think the test E is starting to come on more and more. I think by the end of the week it will be in full effect!!...... This thursday will be my fourth shot!! One thing I have figured out is the HGH is no doubt strong stuff. I won't take over 2iu's again...... Well never say never!? 

BTW my best friend is on 50mg's of anavar and 2iu's of GH! We started at the same time and he is seeing so incredible results as well. He is going to start Whinny and primobolan next week!.....no test in his cycle!! Should be interesting to see if he has problems with his johnson!

----------


## bringndaheat

Alright so today still tried as hell...... my fault though just not able to get enough sleep!! But good news..... the test is now really kicking in :Smilie:  I feel strong as hell in the gym. Man what a difference the test makes.....and at only 200mg's. Whoever says you have to run 500mg's of test a week to get any gains just does not know. It is now very obvious that I am on something everywhere I go people I know are saying something.... That was not the goal. I am a very successful business man and it is making things hard in the corporate world. Oh well!!! I guess that should be the least of my worries. So far I have had no really bad sides.... The only thing is the joint pain..... I really feel it in the elbows, wrists and a little in the knees. I will think very strongly about running the deca at at least 300mgs a week! But again everything that i have read says the joint pain will subside! Today I weigh in at 253lbs @ 18%BF The pump that I have from my workout is just short of incredible. I thought my shoulders were going to pop! It was like there was something inside that needed to get out :Evil2:  With 60 days left and plenty of room to grow.....who knows what will happen. But one thing is for sure.... I can see the change daily in the mirror! It is truly a transformation!! BTW my gym is killing me I don't know if I can take the no AC any longer. It was over 100degrees in the gym and people started to look like they were going to pass out...... or was that me?? 
cardio
precor 15 minutes
chest.
Bench press
bar x 25
135x 20
185x 10
225x 10
250x10
225x10 closer grip trying to improve inner chest
incline dumbell press
45x12
60x10
70x10
80x10
90x10
lowered cable crossovers
20x15
20x15
10x15
My pump is so great during the workout that I really thought my skin could rip. I looked so jacked it was not even funny. I guess at 6'1 253 that draws some attention.  :Hmmmm:  
Funny thing is I still have not started the whinny or the T-4. F-it I going to go ahead and start tomorrow! Should make for some interesting times. I really feel like a beast.... :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## bringndaheat

:7up:  So I went ahead and started the Thyroid armour and the whinny today. I did not measure my whinny right and shot only 25mg in my right shoulder. So I had to go back and shoot 25mg's in my other shoulder! Now both of my shoulders hurt like shit!!! :Evil2:  As for the Thyroid armour I took 60mg's. I think I should have started with 30mcg's. Within 30 minutes after I took it I busted out in a cold sweat..... my whole body started sweating!!....It also gave me a lot of energy!!! Which I liked!!......as I really do have a slow thyroid!! With this being said I now have alot of shiat flowing through my body. I can't imagine how this could be healthy!! But I feel more like a machine than human. I am strong as hell and have a pump that will not end. Everyone that see's me has something to say! I really look forward to seeing how the synergy for the T-4 and the HGH works! It's really hard for me to imagine I have over 60 days left on this cycle!!!!!! Wow :Wink/Grin:  
My sex drive is through the roof...... I think I could have sex as many times as I wanted throughout the day!!.....just crazy!!.....I dont think I was this horny when I was 16!! Tomorrow I will take my 4th shot of deca , and test.....of course the HGH and T-4 :AaGreen22:  I move to my new penthouse on Friday so the good times should be on there way!! But the bad thing is I won't have internet for a few day's till they get my DSL line hot!! Great thing is there is a full gym on the 5th floor so that will come in handy!!!!!

Today workout
Walk 20mins.........already sweating....frickin still won't turn on the AC.
Also chins
Bent over rows
lower cable pully rows
Won't get into weights and sets cause it is a workout that I can't explain..... Well I can but would take to long. 
To sum it up.....today joint pain was not as bad but I have been sweating more. i can't tell if I am bloated from the test. But I do weigh 8 more pounds than I did 21 days ago!!!  :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## bringndaheat

Things are going great I still feel pumped all the time. I have not been able to write for a couple day due to moving. But I'm back. Don't have to much to report. The T-4 really helps with energy in the morning.....really helps me power through my cardio. I am enjoying the new cardio equipment in my gym at my new place. It is all state of the art so it tells me when I am in my fat burning zone.....takes all the guess work out of it so thats good! Don't know if I can feel the whinny working yet..... But it has only been for a few days. I am wondering if I should go ED instead of EOD. With all this said the fat keeps falling off and my strength keeps going up. I will post a few pics as soon as I figure out how to work my camera. I still find it hard to believe that I still have 60 days to go........ weight is still 252 @ 18%BF I plan on having a really good BF test done when I am through......  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## zaggahamma

Glad to hear you're still going strong....I have a feeling you're going to like the extra pop from the winny coming soon....I thought for a minute you were never going to come back from mourning the dallas maverick's demise...I know that Wade is your new best friend....be looking for those pics...stay strong

----------


## bringndaheat

Jpkman, your funny bro! Yea Wade is my new best friend :Evil2:  WTF those damn refs....... I had a deep depression after that..... I look forward to the kick from the whinny!....... How are things going for you?? Well I about to have some dinner so gotta role! As for the staying strong...thanks bro.... I won't stop that I can promise.... I have some great pics from the other night.....very beautiful ladies.... But I wont talk anymore I will just show very soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :AaGreen22:

----------


## zaggahamma

We'll be looking for your nightly posts now that you're all settled into the PH...must be nice to gown down a few floors to get a workout in. Take advantage of that man...Enjoy

----------


## zaggahamma

Where's the heat...one of them lady's must have em tied up and won't let em go?  :AaGreen22:

----------


## bringndaheat

WoW, What's up to all....... what up JPkman! Life has been just to crazy. But things have been going really well. Sorry I have not been able to write. My DSL line is still not working in my new place. So I am down at the business center trying to write...... But way to many fcking people walk by... and with the addy being steroid ..... and me looking like a brick house....well you get the picture. 

Anyway let me try to sum up things as of late. Whinny plus GH = joint pain :Hmmmm:  oh well. Whinny plus GH plus t-4...actually thyroid armour= get you ripped as a mofo. Yes I am getting really frikin ripped my brothers. Damn hard as hell to. I can't believe how fast this body fat is falling off.. it's just flat out crzy. You would have to see it to believe it. 

Another thing..... kind of weird... I got up to 257 in weight....hard and strong as a mofo...... But when the whinny kicked in with the thyroid armour I am now back to 249. I thought I would keep gaining weight with the test and deca but then minute that whinny and armour kicked in its just wild. but damn do my joints hurt like a mofo. I could not even squat today because my knees hurt so damn bad. I could really up the dosage on the deca to 400mgs a week and the test to 400mgs. Next time I will run it at that level no doubt. Strength levels are pretty good but nothing to write home about.... I was hoping for a little more increase in strength. Oh well have to remember its only day 32. 

Oh ya I want to smash the scale in my house.... YOu know the one I've been writing about. it just makes no sense. I got down to 14% Bf on that thing for a few days. Then when the whinny and armour kicked in it went all the way up to 23%. What and the hell kind of sense does that make. must have something to do with the way the whinny pulls the water out of the body?? I mean WTF......am mean really WTF!!!! :Shrug:  

As for my new digs it is pretty rockin. Hotties everywhere.....but the only thing they want is the all mighty dollar.....oh well that's what I get for moving into a place like this. Sorry for not posting any pics. But when I get my shiat hooked up in my joint I will post no doubt!!!!!!!! 

Peace out,

Remember whinny plus GH = joint pain form hell : 1106:

----------


## zaggahamma

wish you could go back and not take the xtra shiat....you said the fat was falling off with just test/gh...you taking glucosamine/chondroitin? helps with joints ALOT...does with mine 4 sure....don't worry bout scale....YOU know what day it is when you stop in front of the glass to take a peak :AaGreen22:  

Glad your making gains...Take Care

----------


## Kale

Great read bro. I have been getting the shin pain you are talking about when I have to walk fast as well. Its like a really painfull pump. Not much you can do but stretch it out and try and slow down which doesnt really help cardio. I am using the rowing machine know because I just cant walk like that anymore.

----------


## bringndaheat

Man what has been up with the site. I have not been able to get on??? Wow so much stuff has happened. I will post a ton of shiat when I get back from going out tonight!!..........I will just put it this way life is good :Smilie:

----------


## Wizeguy

> Man what has been up with the site. I have not been able to get on??? Wow so much stuff has happened. I will post a ton of shiat when I get back from going out tonight!!..........I will just put it this way life is good


Hey just caught this thread today. I'm going to be starting my HRT program next week with the exact same cycleing as you minus the winny. Lots of people have told me that 200mg of deca and test wont be enough. Also the 2IU of growth wont do crap. I'm glad your doing well. I'm 5'8 198lbs with about 15-20% BF. I am hopping to gain a good 10 lbs or so. I'll be following this.

----------


## bringndaheat

Day 40

Well here goes  : 1106:  Wow.....
I could not be happier with my progress. At first I was worried if the test would kick into full gear. I was worried that the people on the other forum where right 200mg's of test is not enough. 200mg's of deca is a waste of time. 50mg's of whinny eod is just stupid. If you don't run thyroid armour at 120mcg's a day your just stupid. 2ius of growth a day is just a wasted of time and money. Wrong!!!!!!!!!!, Wrong Wrong.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those are the dosages I am running and I must tell you the transformation of my body is truly nothing short of a miracle! My body is almost as lean and hard as it has ever been in my life. My stomach which I thought could never be flat again well its deflated like a punctured tire!!! But first off I feel huge all the time. The pumps I am getting at the gym are nothing short of ridiculous! The strength gains are going throught the roof. I hit 315 for 6 on the bench with no worries. Again holy shiat batman : 1106:  

Anyway my thoughts on the compounds so far as to date. Test E 200mgs, I could have done more but why.... I have already been asked by several people if I was on the juice...including my sister. If I did any more it would be out of control. NO doubt some very very strong gains can be made on 200mgs with proper diet. Plus I would imagine the sides and the pct will be much easier on this amount. please note the for TRT and HRT the PCT is not really a issue. But for those of you using this as a TRT and HRT anti-aging tool like myself.....then you can think about cycling :Rant:  Again anyone say you must have more than 200mgs a week just does not know. Side note it took all of 4 weeks for the test e to fully kick in for myself. 

Deca 200 mg's a week. I must say this is the one compound that I would run at 300mg's a week if I could. But that is only due to the joint pain that I have felt. Which really kicked in when I input the Whinny into they mix. Back to that later. I could notice a the difference in my joints with the deca within the first few days. My strength did not go up but it sure eased the pain. I think this is a very useful compound for anyone who's joints are really hurting. Not sure what it has done to my blood profile though. But again It might not have a place in traditional HRT.... But for myself who is more into the anti-aging benefits then I highly recomend. Personally I think a person coud put on a easy 25 to 30 pounds by using just 200mgs of the two compounds above. I could have easily done this but my goal is to lose BF and a some muscle. Side note to the above I am horny as hell as the time. My shiat is hard enough to cut diamonds 24/7. 

HGH 2ius a day. I can't tell if this has helped my strength or what it has done exactly but it has helped tranform my body in the last 40days. I truly believe it is the driving catalyst in my program for fat burning. This has caused more joint pain than I would have liked though. 

Thyroid armour 60mcgs a day. has been the perfect amount that breaks down to 25mcgs' of t-3 a day. I feel anymore and I would be losing muscle as well as fat. I must say this stuff work great. I give it the highest rating when combined with HGH. My stomach well its just hard to believe it is my stomach. I truly think within 30 more days I could have a six pack. If you would have seen my stomach before the cycle you have said damn no way you will ever have a six pack.

Whinny 50mg's a EOD. Well first off this stuff really makes the skin look better but Whinny plus HGH =joint pain from hell...... :Rant:  I mean at least for me. My knees hurt like a MF. I could only go up to 225x15 on squats today because they hurt so bad. But I am having no problems with any other body part as of today.....joint pain that is. I hight recomend if you are going to take whinny don't train ultra heavy. Again here is where I think 300mgs of deca would have paid off. I will put it to you this way. I will never do whinny without deca..... won't happen. I think my shiat would just snap. I could also see the benefit of taking 100mgs of whinny eod or 50mgs a day. But this could also make the joint pain worse which to me is not exceptable. 

With all this being said if you are looking to put on lean mass and lose BF..... I think the program I am doing woud be hard to beat. Please note I do think you could increase the compounds and have more gains and faster loses in BF. BUT i mean F&^k your body can only take so much. I would flat out be scared to transform any faster than I already have. I have to pinch myself in the morning when I look in the mirror.... as it is kinda unreal. I guess I would say this......the highest dose of test e I would do is 300mgs a week and 300mgs of deca a week and 100mgs of whinny EOD. I could not even imagine the results that would come about from that I would think scary. But again why.......???? I only say all this for the people who are out there thinking MORE is better. Side note for all those who just pick up on this post from here out. My diet is very very strict and so is my training. I am not a half asser and I don't drink or use drugs. I can't even begin to tell you what a difference that makes!!!! 

As for the people who have been keeping up and you know who you are..... thanks for all the kind words... and inspiration. I will continue to post. BTW I have meet this beautiful woman. And I love my new palace in the Sky. I have not forgotten about the pics. I will try and post some tomorrow. So we all have something to go off of. Because you guy's know my fukin scale is about to go out the window. Oh ya Bf??? I hope you can tell me from the pics and weight is 249. Don't care what the scale says because the mirror tells the difference!!

 :Shrug:

----------


## Wizeguy

Hey bringndaheat, thats great news and am glad your therepy is going that well. I just got my meds today. 
250mg Test cyp(10 weeks)
200mg Deca (10 weeks)
2IU HGH (4months)

I'm in good shape and am already pretty lean, I would guess between 15-20%. I have a decent build but nothing huge or massive.I'm 34 , 5'8" 198. My Test came out to 568 in a range of 241-827. What was yours? My major complaints were some lethargy, slight loss of libido and some joint pain. ( I'm a plumber and I'm now starting to feel it.) So the deca I hope wil help with some of my minor knee sorness/pain. I'm truly not a an HRT candidate but I do qaulify for it, so what the hell. I'm hopping to gain some decent mass. The general consensus around here is that the dosages we are doing is not enough. You have to wonder if some of these guys would make just as good gains with lesser dosages. I'm glad you say the dosages we are using is enough and is working for you. I'm excited to get started. My diet and training are right on the money. I'm going to take a few days off this week and get ripping next Monday.

----------


## bringndaheat

:Evil2:  Whats up people!!?? Been off this site for a while now. I tried and tried to login but for some reason my computer would not let me. Turns out after hours of work it turns out my damn firewall was keeping me out. WTF :0piss:  

Anyway I have a ton of stuff to cover here..... Where to begin. Lets start with saying I feel and look great. Actually I will go in furter detail on that later on. Well here is where I am today Week 11 of my treatment. I extended my cycle to 12 weeks due to some things that came up during my cycle. After the last time I wrote I explained about the problems I was having with the whinny. Well It got to the point where my joints hurt so bad I could not take it anymore. I up'd my dosage of Deca to 400mg's a week. Since I did that I up'd my dosage of Test E to 400mgs a week. I wanted to have a little more test that deca so I got some Test Prop. which I take 100mgs a week. Total test e 400mgs test Prop 100mgs and deca 400mg. Along with five shots of whinny a week at 50mgs. Well there is no doubt that increasing the dosage made a difference on my joints. All pains went away within a couple of days. Deca is truly amazing when it comes to the way it works on the joints. I have also increased my dosage of HCG to keep my boys going. I have taken a large a dose as 750 that seems to really get me crankin. But that shiat makes me feel like a biatch when it comes to my emotions.  :Frown:  

I have much more to write but I have to get ready for church. Just wanted all my peeps on here to know that everything is going great.  :Icon Pissedoff:  I will write again here real soon and explain the effects.....STRENGTH! :Rant:

----------


## Wizeguy

Keep us posted. What effects did your dosage increase incur?

----------


## zaggahamma

good to hear from ya stranger....glad all is well...especially how you dialed your hrt coctail in to fix what you fvked up...LOL 

so did you need to get a new suit for church since you started? LOL

say a prayer for your bruthas here at AR

glad to see you're back

----------


## bringndaheat

Wat up Jpkman, BTW thanks for the PM. Your to funny dialed in my cocktail....but sooo true! But it worked like a charm. Bottom line never do whinny with HGH unless your ready to use some deca . My best friend is on the same stuff as me less the deca.... but added var. He had to go to the doc today because his knees hurt so bad. 

As for my suits they don't fit anymore. To small in my coat size and my pants are four inches to big in the waste. My body is now dialed in pretty good. Not exactly sure about the BF I think about 13%. But everywhere I go people talk about me. There is not a person I meet that does not ask me where I play ball. At 6'2 249 I am a beast. 

Alright so the question you are asking is how is the increased dosage working. I will say this you can feel a little difference. But the mood swings are much worse. I have become much more moody. To the point that I can tell. I think I could rip a 45 pound plate in half...... I am normally a very nice guy. But the mood swings are just to much. I will get into the way I am taking HCG which could play a role in this. But I will do so later. Bottom line the TEST E takes around 6 weeks to really feel the full effects....you know the massive pumps and strength gains. Around week 10 you can feel the law of diminishing returns. The pumps are not as good and I can feel my body telling me its time to come off.

OOps got to get off my new Girl friend is on her way up to my room!! She has no idea! Although she is starting to ask me some wierd questions. I will get into that later!

Peace,

Bringndaheat

----------


## zaggahamma

13% Shiat bro....Fvkin shreddin up like wheat....wtf?
G4U man
Don't let that fvkin rage take over man...you don't want to be that man.
U better than that
peace bro

----------


## bringndaheat

Alright she left so now I can write again :Wink/Grin:  

Wizeguy read what you wrote and I think everything looks very good but I would sub the test cyp with test e IMO. You will get great results on that bro. I would make sure and add some thyroid armour around 60mcgs a day. I can't even begin to tell you how great it works with the other compounds. Makes a huge difference. 

Back to me.... My strength levels are high but nothing to crazy. So far my best lifts dumbell shoulder press 110pound dumbells for 8 reps. Leg press 1800 pounds.... 25reps. incline dumbell bench 120's for ten. Nothing crazy I could lift more but again my joints are tender and I don't want to injure myself. 

Lets see If I had it to do over I would add something at the begining to kick start my cycle. Like a medium dosage of Anavar . or some testprop to get me going. Problem with the test e is it takes a good six weeks to really feel it and by the time week 10 hits you don't feel as good. So you really only have one month of really feeling good!..... Next time around I will either kickstart with Var or test P. 

What else.......oh ya I started using a higher dosage of Hcg . I bumped it up to as much as 750 the day of my test and and deca shot. When I did that I thought I turned green and looked like the hulk in the gym..... But really my doc said using 500 a week to keep the boys alive is not enough for the amount of goods I was on. One other thing as soon as I uped the dosage I started to have a little problem with gyno. So then I had to up the arimi to 1mg a day. The human body really does not need more than a certain amount of test...... But then we get greddy and we go for more. Let me tell you anyone who tells you.... you can't transform you body on small doses is full of shiat. I find it hard to imagine taking 750 plus mgs of test. I would be a ticking time bomb. But that is me and I can only say what I feel. My thoughts 200-500mgs of test is alright anymore and you really get into the law of diminishing returns. 

As I head into week 12 I have to really think about my Pct. the Doctor has outlined a program but any thoughts would be great. He has me coming off the deca and the test at the same time where people here say come off the deca a week early. I am going to follow his advise since he is my doc. Other thoughts on PCT is to increase my HGH to 3ius a day for a couple of months. Its going to be very hard to see my muscle loss. As you read this you must be thinking WTF.....its HRT. Well it is HRT used for antiaging....with this protocal there is PCT...time off. I will continue to use but only 3 times a year. This experience has been just incredible.

Quick thoughts..... to slim abs do some weighted ab work. Has made a huge difference for me. Thyroid armour is nothing short of incredible. Deca is the best steroid ever for joints. Whinny is the most overated steroid ever. HGH makes it blend. Test E takes to long to kick in. Test p taken every other day may be the way to go. There is no substitute for diet and training. Get a training partner. Injections are addictive.....ya pretty sick I know. Don't go over 12 weeks. I think 10 is perfect. 

More thoughts to come......remember these are just my thougts. Everyone is different. By know means am I a expert. But its your body so be a expert on you.  :1seeyah:  

Bringndaheat

----------


## Wizeguy

Great post. I'm following alomost the same protocol, just starting week5. this has been fun to follow!

----------


## bringndaheat

Well I must say all good things come to an end. Today was the 12th week of my program. I had 350mgs of test e left and 500mgs of deca left WTF!! So I just shot the rest. Actually I have 100mgs of test prop left but I am going to shoot it on Saturday before arms. Man does that prop make me moody as hell. Test E keeps me much more stable. I have decided to take 100mgs of whinny a day all the way up to my PCT. Since it is out of your system in 24hrs. This should really get me lean. But if I get any more major joint pain I will come off. This will be the last time I do whinny. IT has no place being mixed with HGH. IMO.....unless you are doing a comp. BUt my goal is to look the best I can before my 35th birthday and so be it..... 

Overall I feel like a beast but since I up'd my dosage I have become more moody. I don't recomend test prop unless you are ready to shot eod and even then I would go ED. To many ups and downs. TEst e is truly the way to go. The only reason I would use the TEst Prop is to front load a cycle. Even then I would have to think about it......

As for myself I think I am way overtrained I have not taken a day off in over three months. I do spend three hours a week in the chiro and get a two hour deep tissue massage a week. The only thing that keeps me going. The heavy lifting has really taken a toll on my body. 

My doc is really cool and he will work with me on my PCT.... He will allow me to do pretty much any PCT I want .... be it aggressive or mild. He believes everyone is different. So I am doing some serious reading here on the site. So any ideas would be great. I plan explaining everything I go through on my PCT here on the site. I think it will be key on how well the cycle works for me!

----------


## Helse

Good read

----------


## Wizeguy

Excellent! I'll be looking forward to yor PCT on here. I'd like to see how your retain your gains and how your feeling.

----------


## bringndaheat

Stayed up late last night reading PCT. I think mine will be a little different. Since I will be running HGH all the way through to my next round. I thought about throwing in some clen . But with the thyroid armour I am already sweating all the time. My body is really telling me it is time to shut down for a while. I am tired all the time......just flat out overtrained. I thought being on so much shit I could keep going..... but the body can only take so much. I am a walking ache and pain. Thank the good lord for the chiropractor!

After reading about the PCT I think I should run 75mgs a day of test prop until 3days before my PCT. Actually I won't run more than 600mgs of test in a week time. So with 300mgs of test yesterday I have 200mgs spread out till next thursday. 

Todays workout was shoulders 

Barbell military press 135 x 20
225x 12
285x 8

side lats 5x 20
20x20
30x20
25x15 suckers are on fire now only 30secs rest between sets.
shrugs 135x12
225x12
275x12
225x12 my lats are so large I don't want to go any heavier.

rear dealt lats on machine
135x12 was the max i went just for feel

My training has changed so much. I now only rest 30-45secs between sets. It has totally changed my body. Since I started this I have lost a ton of weight and really gotten shredded......or is the just the orgy of stuff I am on. 

peace time to go see Evander Holyfield fight sitting on the first row. Maybe his ear will get bit off again!

----------


## bringndaheat

Well lets see...... I can totally tell my body is ready for a break. I can honestly say that my body has made a complete transformation. One problem I am so tired all the time, joints hurt and I have problems sleeping. I will say this that when I changed my dosage of test that was not a good idea. Much better to keep a stable dose all the way through. Now the deca increase was for a reason.....joint pain. The test increase was for ego and in hopes that I would not get deca diack. I have also increased the whinny to 85mgs a day....... now that is a reciepe for joint pain. But since I have increased the whinny my body has become so ripped. That stuff really works. I think I could eat a gallon of ice cream and still not gain any weight. As a matter of fact the weight is falling off at a scary rate. 

I will say this test e is much better at keeping you stable than test prop. Since I threw that in I have been really up and down. Maybe it would work better if it was done ED at say 60mgs a day. My strength levels seem to be falling off with the weight. Which is very hard to see. There is a definate change in my body's feeling after a workout now. After week 6 I could have gone on all night. Now I lose my pump much faster and just feel tired...... at week 6 I was also only on 200mgs of test and now I am on 600mgs and it is only week 12. I am writing this because it is important to see the law of diminishing returns. I just hope I did not overload my receptor sites for next time. My hopes in writing this is that people realize that at very small doses they can achieve a major change........with most importantly less sides. 

One great thing to note though is the sex drive is out of this world hard to beat that side :Smilie:  My girlfriend thanks I hung the moon. I just wonder what I will be like when I come off. If today's workout at the gym is any indication of how bad it's going to be then wow am I in trouble!

----------


## Wizeguy

If your ready for a break, just take off a couple days. It may do wonders for you! Then continue onward and into your PCT.

----------


## bringndaheat

Thanks bro.... I took off Sunday and Monday but the body is just still whipped. And I start PCT next Thursday.... wanted to try and max on all my lifts to see where I am. How is yours going. Are you happy as a lark??

----------


## Wizeguy

I just started week 6. I'm up 10 lbs. At week 5 I upped my Test to 500mg/wk and Deca up to 400mg/week.Like you I started low at 250mg and 200mg. I was happy that my HRT rep was able to prescibe more for me after I complained about not really seeing much happen. I'm trying like hell to consume lots of good calories to make the AAS work! 10 lbs is pretty good but I thought Id see more. But I'm oly have way there and oly 1 week into the added dosages. I deffinetly notice that my shoulders and and arms have gained some size. I feel a bit thicker overall. I have been feeling a bit tired lately and I think It may be from the GH. 3iu 5/2.

----------


## bringndaheat

Good for you bro. Its not just the ten pounds but how much body fat you lose. I tell you what worked best for me was adding the thyroid armour.....best thing I did. It works so well with everything else. The weight just melts off. Anthony Roberts was right on the money with that. 

As for me I can't even begin to tell you the difference between the now and then. I shot 100mgs of whinny last night before I went to be and I woke up 4 pounds lighter and looking ripped as hell. But it still sucks on the joints. Actually it is pure hell on the joints. That is one compound I will never do again. But the shiat really does help you get ripped. The only thing good I can see from it is running it about two weeks at 100mgs a day before a vacation at the beach. Makes you skin look very thin. But I think that is because it pulls all the water out of your body??!! 

As for me I do promise to post some pics before the PCT begins. I will try to do this Saturday. As much shiat as I have talked it is only fair to post some pics. Of course this is when I figure out how to use my camera. I have a razor but man that thing takes bad pics. 

As the days go by I get more scared about starting the PCT... AS JPKman say's "Im getting worried about all my juicey juice bottles being gone" Sad but true. My doc says I can stay on but he really wants me to do PCT and then start back again in three months with a bridge of HGH and Thyroid armour. Weighed this morning and I was 241 but pretty ripped. One month ago I was up to 257 and strong as hell.

One question about a month ago I started taking 1mg of armidex due to possible gyno. I have been taking it ed. Does that really low your test. I know it lowers estro but test as well. I have read sometimes it increases your test. For me ever since then I quit retaining water and got more ripped. But don't feel the effects of the test like I did. I thought that was just do to the time I had been on?? Any thoughts??
Gotta roll on my way to a fashion show....beautiful woman looking there best.  :Smilie:

----------


## Spyke

Arimidex will not lower your test. It will lower your estrigen and may actually increase your test a bit.

----------


## try-n

Great read. I'm doing a similar program.2iu hgh5/2,400test cyp/330 deca wk. I'm considering adding anavar . extending this cycle from 10 to 12 weeks,stopping the deca at 8 wks.,and adding anavar for week 8-12.Hoping for more weight loss. Are you going to stay on a test/deca combo long term,or cycle the deca in and out,increasing you amount of test while on the deca? Could you tell me a little more about your hgc use? How much/often,and why. I have some,but was told to use it as part of my pct. I'm not so sure I'm doing a pct now,I'm thinking of embracing long term hrt.The benefits in my life are hard to miss,or deny.I feel like I did before getting my soul crushed,or 'married' as some people call it.I'm using .5mg eod of anastrozole for anti-e,that feels like enough,but I need to get blood done again to get some numbers. better living through chemistry. Can you imagine how much better this technology will be by the time I'm 140 years old?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Great read. I'm doing a similar program.2iu hgh5/2,400test cyp/330 deca wk. I'm considering adding anavar. extending this cycle from 10 to 12 weeks,stopping the deca at 8 wks.,and adding anavar for week 8-12.Hoping for more weight loss. Are you going to stay on a test/deca combo long term,or cycle the deca in and out,increasing you amount of test while on the deca? Could you tell me a little more about your hgc use? How much/often,and why. I have some,but was told to use it as part of my pct. I'm not so sure I'm doing a pct now,I'm thinking of embracing long term hrt.The benefits in my life are hard to miss,or deny.I feel like I did before getting my soul crushed,or 'married' as some people call it.I'm using .5mg eod of anastrozole for anti-e,that feels like enough,but I need to get blood done again to get some numbers. better living through chemistry. Can you imagine how much better this technology will be by the time I'm 140 years old?


140 huh? love your spirit bro....who many years down the road is that btw?
are you looking to lose weight from the get go of this "anti aging" cycle or did you mean when you throw in the var?
best of luck to you and your soul

----------


## try-n

I want to lose some fat towards the end,I'm trying to put on some muscle without much fat right now. It would take a couple guys,a funnel,and a broomstick to stuff much more food into me than I'm eating now,but I haven't gained any weight in 2 weeks.I do seem to be gaining muscle fast,just based on looking in the mirror.I'm 45 now. Had a date with a 25 y.o. a couple days ago.I want to live a long time.

----------


## bringndaheat



----------


## bringndaheat

Alright so I said I was going to post a pic so here goes. You guy's will have to forgive the boxers. Any thoughts on BF levels. Weight 243 height 6'1.

----------


## Wizeguy

Look good man. Id guess around 12-13%. Shoulders look pretty thick and wide. Shave your chest, you'll look even better!!! Keep up the good work Bro.

----------


## try-n

Ok ,I'm going with the t4 after consutation,and ramping my hgh up to 3iu ed 5/7,also upping my anastrozole to .5mg ed,as i felt like a weeping bitch all weekend. Looking good there heat,my girlfriend wants your number.

----------


## bringndaheat

So I am on PCT right now and things are fine so far. I have not noticed a real loss in strength yet. But I have really cut my workout intensity down. I have increased the reps as well. 

Being off the whinny has made a difference in my body tone. While on whinny I could eat whatever and that next morning I would be hard as nails. NOw I am watching my diet much more carefully. My joints are already feeling better though. They are happy as hell I am off the whinny. 

My PCT protocal is 10,000 iu's HGH at 1,000 eod until it runs out. Plus 2 clomid a day for the first week then 1 a day till it runs out thirtydays. again so far so good. Adding creatine back into my program tomorrow for leg day!

----------


## Wizeguy

Sounds great. Keep us posted as you go through your PCT. I've got 4 weeks left. I assume I can still gain a bit over the next couple weeks. I started at 197 and am now 209 @ 14%BF. I'm looking decent but I thiought Id have put on more than I have. But I did start at a low dose of TestC250mg/wk and Deca 200mg/wk. for the first 4 weeks. But have been up to TestC500mg/wk, Deca 400mg/wk since. Evryine says how you feel alive and get all this energy after starting the program. I've noticed that I've been a touch more tired! I think its from the GH. I'm not sure I'd do the GH again. Anyways, all is going good, out on some thickness and strength iwent up nicely. My joints feel great! Thanks Deca! But, yes, I'm dreading the PCT. I've been brain storming a supplement program to help keep me motivated and get me through to the next cycle, which will probably be the first of the new year. ( Boy, thats a long way off!!)

----------


## bringndaheat

PCT is going well. My last deca injection and test e injection was over three weeks ago! Just been following my protocal from the Dr. 

I do feel a little weaker and my pump leaves pretty quick. Bu there is no doubt I look 500times better. I have cut my training down and try to really watch my diet.

----------


## zaggahamma

> PCT is going well. My last deca injection and test e injection was over three weeks ago! Just been following my protocal from the Dr. 
> 
> I do feel a little weaker and my pump leaves pretty quick. Bu there is no doubt I look 500times better. I have cut my training down and try to really watch my diet.



hey bro...just saw your pic...good work man....
thought for sure when you finally posted one up you would have been curling a blonde with each arm...LOL...
sounds like you're missin the magic and almost ready for  :Evil2:  again

 :LOL:

----------


## try-n

Thanks for the updates. I'm about halway through my cycle and really like the peek at the future. I've started my t4 and am up to 2.6iu of hgh. I can't believe how much better my body looks. I'm on a pretty serious bulking diet now, I can't wait to cut. I am so sick of food.

----------


## bringndaheat

Alright sorry it has been so long since I have writen. I can't seem to log on from my home computer not sure what and the hell is wrong. I thought it was my firewall but that is not the case. So I am on a different computer and the site still works......HUMMM...

Well PCT has gone great. I have not had any problems at all. The only thing is my pumps are not as good. I am now down in weight to a ripped 234. So I feel pretty damn good. Strength levels have not gone down much at all if any. At least in the major lifts. Well my girlfriend is here for dinner so I gotta go. I will catch up more tomorrow!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Alright sorry it has been so long since I have writen. I can't seem to log on from my home computer not sure what and the hell is wrong. I thought it was my firewall but that is not the case. So I am on a different computer and the site still works......HUMMM...
> 
> Well PCT has gone great. I have not had any problems at all. The only thing is my pumps are not as good. I am now down in weight to a ripped 234. So I feel pretty damn good. Strength levels have not gone down much at all if any. At least in the major lifts. Well my girlfriend is here for dinner so I gotta go. I will catch up more tomorrow!


yeh it's been about a month bro...glad you're still bringintheheat...we're in the same weight class once again my man as I've finally been able to strip some fat....not ripped by no means but headin in the right direction and as you always have maintained ( saying that low doses can work wonders for some - it was all I needed mixed in with hard work
Look forward to some more interesting posts and you're next coctail  :Evil2:   :LOL:

----------


## bringndaheat

My brothers from anohter mother! I hope all is well with everyone on my favorite board. I still can't log in from my home computer. Wish I knew why and the hell that is. If anyone has encountered this problem please tell me how I can fix this. 

Well all is well here. My PCT has been great. I feel better than ever. I have now been off for two and a half months. So yes it's about time to start again. December 1st is the date pegged. Oh ya one thing I have gotten a bad problem with acne on my back. But i have read spykes thread and I am going to follow in his footsteps. 

As for my next round here is what I am thinking.
Week 1-4 Test E 400mgs deca 400mg's and 100mgs of test Prop to front load EOD, 80mgs of VAR, 2ius HGH and 60mcg's of thyroid armour
Using the var and the test p to front load. Last time did not like how long it took for the test e to kick in. It took about four weeks to really kick n. By week 10 I ran into the law of diminishing returns.
Week 5-10 400mgs of test e 400mgs of deca and some halostien and 75mgs of whinny EOD. This should get me hard as nails
Week 11-12 400mgs of test e 400mgs of deca and 80mgs of var, halostien, 400mgs of primobolin. Whinny 75mg's eod
Oh and yes I am going to run HGH at 2ius ed along with 60mcg's of thyroid armour.
This whole deal is going to cost a pretty penny but damn I cant wait. I just really need to get rid of this acne. The only thing I am worried about is the water weight I will gain. I really don't want to take more than .5 arimidex eod. 

But I must say to all. I feel damn good. Not sure if i really need to go back on but I miss those massive pumps. Right now I am at 232 about 12-14 % bf. I am stronger on all my major lifts. So I must say the PCT I ran was hella good. but this damn back acne started 2 weeks after my last injection. 

Well gotta run. I would really like to post daily but again I can't get on. I log on www.steroid.com but It says the page is not available when I try to get on the forum. If a mod can help please send my PM.

Peace,

Heat

----------


## zaggahamma

good to hear from you heat...glad you're feeling great...sorry about the fvckin shiat on you're back....good thing you're a dude  :LOL:  sorry sick humor

i think i'm 'round same BF% as you now...down to 222 from 250 at the start of TRT (mostly just test alone)....didn't think i was that fat...thought at 222 i would be close to having abs but NOPE...still a little belly fat....scares me to dip below 220....think i'll feel skinny at 6-2 1/2 if i lose 10 more so i'm thinking of throwin in an anabolic to stack with the test and do a lean bulk so the bf% will drop while i beef back up....other than that....feelin great, too....oh about what you said about the 'dex.....i was taking 1mg EOD...think that's too much from just taking around 300wk test cyp....i started takin it when estro went from 19 to 75 and just did blood work Friday and will get results on the 14th...I waited 17 days out to do blood work so we'll see where all my levels are.

again...nice to hear from you bro

take care

----------


## Wizeguy

jpkman, Post your results of your blood work. 17 days out isnt very long for your system to normalize. I'm curiouse to see what your out come is.

----------


## zaggahamma

> jpkman, Post your results of your blood work. 17 days out isnt very long for your system to normalize. I'm curiouse to see what your out come is.


yeh i will bro....i was concerned about that as well and if it was going to be way high still and freak out the doc....and i was still feeling super and wood like fvckin crazy...but i want to get back on .....about freakin the doc out though...i'm going to try to get this young family doc that said he'd take over my TRT on board and maybe he'll be more liberal...i know my endo will trip if my level is 1000 for sure...
i'll definately post and hope it will shed light for others....
i went back on after the blood work the same day and am going to inject around 250 mg EW tentatively at least til i read my blood work on Friday and also tentatively go E3D with 1mg arimidex also depending on how high my estro was...
but i've never felt/looked better...took some pics lately and look like i did when i was 27 (10 years ago)  :7up:

----------


## bringndaheat

Glad to hear you are doing so good JpKman. Sounds like you are on target. When you say you are going to run 250mgs do you mean sus?? 

I was thinking about my next run and I think I am going to tone it down a little..... to many compounds. I forgot last time that I had such a large orgy that I did not know what compound was doing what. 

I feel like a kid in a candy store. I can buy what I want but damn the candy is expensive. 

Someone must have said something to one of the mods about me logging in because I can get on from my house again. 

I am going to continue to post through my next run. I will take before pictures as well this time. 

One of the biggest differences in my body has been the change in my workout. I used to lift heavy every time I worked out. Never more than ten reps and mostly in the 5-8 range. I started doing some 17's and 21's and my body has made a huge change for the better. The fat started really coming off. Plus I have actually gained strength while being off the juice. But yes I look forward to going back on :Smilie:  

As for the next cycle I think I am leaning on 400mgs of test 400mgs of deca and 75mg's of var. Run this for 10-12 weeks. I might throw in some whinny the final eight weeks. Plus i will only run the var for the first 4weeks. Of course I will continue the GH at 2ius plus the thyroid armour at 60mcgs. 

Heat

----------


## zaggahamma

> Glad to hear you are doing so good JpKman. Sounds like you are on target. When you say you are going to run 250mgs do you mean sus?? 
> 
> I was thinking about my next run and I think I am going to tone it down a little..... to many compounds. I forgot last time that I had such a large orgy that I did not know what compound was doing what. 
> 
> I feel like a kid in a candy store. I can buy what I want but damn the candy is expensive. 
> 
> Someone must have said something to one of the mods about me logging in because I can get on from my house again. 
> 
> I am going to continue to post through my next run. I will take before pictures as well this time. 
> ...


 :LOL:  
LMAO
That's my boy..."toning it down a bit"

Yeh, I need to get a few pics up to get a guess on BF% and critique, etc. I lost another 1.5lbs last week so I'm down to 220.5 and still have fat. I hate the idea of going below 215 at about 6' 3".

Oh, thanks for the nice words and the 250mg I mentioned is plain old Watson Test Cyp 200mg/ml. I just take like 1.25cc to = 250 and arimidex of course  :Smilie:

----------


## bringndaheat

yeah baby toning it down :Smilie:  

Jpkman is your strength staying stable with the loss of weight. I think it's alright to lose weight as long as you don't lose strength. But yeah it will be real hard for me to go under 225. I would feel like I was melting away. I can get down to 229 but then I go right back up to 232. I think my body likes that weight. 

Well I am counting the days tell its time to hit it again. Did legs today. 
Squats 135x17
225x10
315x6
415x5
This last set felt pretty heavy and the knees were cryin so I stopped. Then it was on to calves for some heavy ass sets. My calves are small but strong as hell. That was it for leg day. For some reason when I cut back on my sets for legs they started to grow faster..... must have been over training.

Heat

----------


## bringndaheat

yeah baby toning it down :Smilie:  

Jpkman is your strength staying stable with the loss of weight. I think it's alright to lose weight as long as you don't lose strength. But yeah it will be real hard for me to go under 225. I would feel like I was melting away. I can get down to 229 but then I go right back up to 232. I think my body likes that weight. 

Well I am counting the days tell its time to hit it again. Did legs today. 
Squats 135x17
225x10
315x6
415x5
This last set felt pretty heavy and the knees were cryin so I stopped. Then it was on to calves for some heavy ass sets. My calves are small but strong as hell. That was it for leg day. For some reason when I cut back on my sets for legs they started to grow faster..... must have been over training.

Heat

----------


## zaggahamma

> yeah baby toning it down 
> 
> Jpkman is your strength staying stable with the loss of weight. I think it's alright to lose weight as long as you don't lose strength. But yeah it will be real hard for me to go under 225. I would feel like I was melting away. I can get down to 229 but then I go right back up to 232. I think my body likes that weight. 
> 
> Well I am counting the days tell its time to hit it again. Did legs today. 
> Squats 135x17
> 225x10
> 315x6
> 415x5
> ...


Yeh, 30lbs lost since starting TRT and no strength lost....actually still gaining...mostly with back....i just never thought i had that small of a frame to be 220 and still have maybe 14-15 % fat....is what it is so i'll just keep busting ass and start to eat more and more and cleaner and cleaner...i'm actually considering stacking something with my plain ole test and do a lean bulk  :7up:  

keep bustin a$$ brother!

----------


## Ufa

edit

----------


## zaggahamma

> Way to go. You have always been scientific and diciplined in your
> approach. Not to mention your helping others. Hope things continue
> to get better.


BIG THANKS bro.

----------


## pr0digalsun

Damn this was a good thread! I read the whole thing. I start HRT with oasis on monday. I turn 30 tomorrow and i have 19-21% BF @ 208 lbs and 6' height. I've lost about 25 pounds in the last 6 months from working out at least 5x week. I really hope i can get my BF down to 10%. 
Thanks for the info bro!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Damn this was a good thread! I read the whole thing. I start HRT with oasis on monday. I turn 30 tomorrow and i have 19-21% BF @ 208 lbs and 6' height. I've lost about 25 pounds in the last 6 months from working out at least 5x week. I really hope i can get my BF down to 10%. 
> Thanks for the info bro!


Welcome to HRT land...great goal and congrats on what you achieved til now...wish you the best with your HRT and keep us posted

----------


## bringndaheat

Well well well girlfriend just broke up with me....... she tells me I'm a player. So "f" it I might as well play. But life is still pretty good the high rise life is for me. 

So I thought I would take out my aggression in the gym. Actually I did my first spin class tonight... 45 mins of bustin ass on a damn bike. I've been told it will rip me to the core. Worked out back after with some lat pull downs and some dumbell rows. Did not lift much weight just went for feel and reps. Body was just to damn tired from the spin class. 

Had my chest workout yesterday. Not a very good workout for some reason I lost ten pounds off my bench and 3 reps. NOt so good. First workout I've lost strength on chest since I've been off cycle. The only thing I did different was I started taking 1mg of A-dex to lower my estrogen. I thought that might help me out with my Back acne..... and yes it sure did. Already started to go away. I have noticed I have become a bit more of a biatch when on this damn a-dex. I feel moody like a woman. oh well got to get rid of the backne. 

You know the funny thing about losing weight is just what JPKman talked about I've lost over 50lbs in the last year and still at 12-14% BF. Man it takes a shiat load of work to get into the single digits. I can't imagine getting my body in the 220's. Well I guess that won't happen because as soon as I start up again in two weeks the weight is going to pile on. 

Good luck with your hrt Prodigalsun. Make sure when you start your hrt try and stay constant all the way through your cycle. Example pick either 200mgs per week or 400mgs per all the way through. Don't do like I did and add more in the middle. You will be at 14% Bf by the end of your cycle if you work it right. 

Heat

----------


## pr0digalsun

Here's what i am doing, starting next tuesday when it comes:
2 IU HGH 5d on, 2d off
50mg Winny EOD
250 mg Sustanon 2x wk
Arimidex .5 EOD

BTW my labs showed that my Test level was 572, IGF-1 was 230, but my damn cholesterol was 290 which surprises me because it feels like all i eat is f^cking fish. Hopefully this will help all of that. It _better_ help, because I could be leasing a new 335i coupe for what this sh|+ costs.

----------


## pr0digalsun

BTW way, I am new to this, so if i should have posted that last post in a new thread let me know. Sorry about you GF BTW.

----------


## Wizeguy

Well fish is high in cholesterol. especially shell fish. Test wont really help matters may even make it worse. The Gh might help it, GH does some wonderful things. Good luck and keep us posted.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Well fish is high in cholesterol. especially shell fish. Test wont really help matters may even make it worse. The Gh might help it, GH does some wonderful things. Good luck and keep us posted.


Man, I never knew fish had a lot of cholesterol...heard shrimp/lobster did but didn't know fish did too

----------


## Wizeguy

> Man, I never knew fish had a lot of cholesterol...heard shrimp/lobster did but didn't know fish did too


Some fish more than others. Just check it out before you too much of a certain kind. Eat your oatmeal, it helps reduce the LDL....really!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Some fish more than others. Just check it out before you too much of a certain kind. Eat your oatmeal, it helps reduce the LDL....really!


I learn so much here....well I eat A LOT of fish and A LOT oatmeal maybe that's why my lipid was gooooood  :7up:  I eat mostly tilapia cuz i can afford it  :1laugh:

----------


## bringndaheat

just took by biatch ass exgirlfriend out for dinner. Had a great time most of the night. Then had a couple glasses of wine and things went to hell. Ended up getting in a big ass fight. The thing that pisses me off most is I blew $300 hundred on dinner..... thats like to bottles of test. 

But what is important is my my lifting. I think I hurt my rotator cuff while doing chest. Hurts like a son of a bitch...... that is my shoulder. So I will write again after I get some rest. Just to pissed to write any more..... about the ex that is. As for the shoulder pain the deca will help that go away in a couple weeks :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> jpkman, Post your results of your blood work. 17 days out isnt very long for your system to normalize. I'm curiouse to see what your out come is.


Wizeguy....here is the link to the post i made about that blood work...it seemed to work quite well

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=271833

how are you heat?

----------


## pr0digalsun

Hey I got my HGH last wednesday from Oasis and have been using 2.5 each day. Do you guys like to do the shot before bed or in the morning? i have heard two different things. I took pictures yesterday of my body so I could have before and after pics.
I start a spin class on tuesday and wedesday for an hour each day, and i hope it helps me loose some of my body fat. i HATE cardio but im willing to do it to get to my goals. Ive gained an inch on my biceps and calves, and a half inch on my forearm, but still no change in body fat, chest, waist or thighs.

----------


## bringndaheat

Its begun. I am back on the juicy juice. It is now day 9 and I'm feeling large. 

Here it is

Week 1-12 Deca 400mgs
week 1-12 test e 400mgs
week 1-12 test p 200mgs
week 1-12 HGH 2iu m-f
week 1-12 thyroid armour 60mcg's

The test prop is in the deca and test e shots. it came at 50mgs in each bottle and the price was cheaper. Than start deca and test so I said why the hell not.

So far I must say taking the prop has helped out. I already have huge pumps and have gained around 9 pounds. All water weight which I did not want. Actaully my strength has gone down a little since I started. Maybe do to shutting down my natural production. But my skin feels tighter and my muscles feel my more full. I already feel much better as far as over all feeling. I did spin class tonight and I could have beat lance armstrong in a race. Ya right. 
My goal was to get ripped. But I think I'm going to look more like a body builder which is not the goal at all. I think I am going to have to start up on the Whinny again. Although I remember whinny plus HGH equal's massive joint pain. 

One thing I have noticed is that my body temp is much higher. I'm hot all the damn time. This orgy of stuff has my body really working and it has not even begun to kick in. I know the deca does not really start to work until week 4 that is the same with the TEst e. But I must say the Test P has really helped it kick in ealry which was the goal. 

with all this being said I will try to post daily from here on out. I will post lifts and keep as much info available as possible. Let the games begin. 

-Heat

----------


## Kale

How often are you shooting the Prop because unless its at least EOD you are wasting your money

----------


## znak

> How often are you shooting the Prop because unless its at least EOD you are wasting your money


And maximizing your sides by jacking your hormone levels around. Prop should be eod minimum.

----------


## zaggahamma

provide us more quality pics than b4 heat ...have the new girlfriend take em so the camera won't cover up the abs  :LOL:

----------


## bringndaheat

What up! Jpkman it was not the camera covering up the abs it was the BF% :Smilie:  New Girlfriend is gone so I will have to take my own pictures. 

As for the Prop it came premixed with the deca and test and it was cheaper than buying the single compound. I am shooting every Mon. and Thur. I know the half life on the prop is 3 days. The optimal range is ED or Eod but the shiat was free so what the hell. I can have a little spike in my test on those days.... same theory as Sus. I shoot some HCG the day before the shot so that seems to help from what I have been told as far as test spikes. 

This morning I felt great. Having a hard time sleeping though. Again I am very hot all the freakin time. But the body fat seems to be melting away again. Of course who does not like that. The pumps for arms today were pretty good. I know in a couple weeks they will be much better. But I do like the front load that I did with the test and the deca. Plus getting all that test p in right away has helped jumpstart everything. 

I am training a little lighter this go round with some higher rep sets. Hitting some 17's and 21's. Seems to be working out well. I will try to start listing poundages to see the progress. Of course pics will follow. 

Any thoughts about increasing HGH to 3 or 4Iu's shiat is expensive but I want to get ripped.  Or should I just get some more whinny. Oh ya my weight is now 240 holding some water weight. 

-Heat

----------


## zaggahamma

cool bro...rootin for you hear as always...you know that winny had you crying last time....i'd like to try that prop one day...pretty painful?

----------


## bringndaheat

Yo bro, that prop does not hurt at all. I don't know where these people come up with this stuff. But ya you're so right the whinny had me cryin like a biatch. My acne seems to be staying about the same. I must go to the doc. Well I'm getting bored I think I might have to go to the local gentlemens club. Those damn topless dancers just love big guy's.....

-Heat

----------


## carmens2005

Just a note to -Bringndaheat

I have been following your story Bring for a while ,,You should right a book.
It all good.

I did want to tell U though, u have complained of Burning up all the time and tiredness. You should really check into and read up on taking Armour thyroid Meds. And not read what the bodybuilders are saying, but what people who truly need it are saying. 

I have been on it (armour) for 2 years now after getting off synthroid ( I have never taken steroids of any kind, But am dying to, can't get a hold of them). Armour will cause your metabolism to run greater (which i know u know all this) and will then cause u to tire out easier and faster. So sometimes you can cut back on the Armour for about 3-days and/or take smaller doses when u start back up. But u have to stop it for at least 3 days before u notice anything and u might feel better. I stop mine all the time and feel great when I do. I feel tired a lot from taking it and burn up often, take a break from it.

I am just telling u this so u Might feel a little better and keep going with your goals and achievements. ( Not that I think the words -"goals and achievements" should be associated with taking steroids but in the world of steroids - they are. 

good luck  :Wink/Grin:  

I

----------


## carmens2005

Please keep us posted more!! I know 11 people that are following your journey. Imagine how many others.

----------


## bringndaheat

Alright alright. I'm feeling like a beast again. The prop has really helped kick in my cycle. I highly recommend it to get the cycle going. Right now my weight has dropped back down to around 238 to 240 range. Still in the 12-14%bf range. The last of the fat is the hardest to get rid of :Smilie: 

Damn I tell you what I am hungry all the freakin time. I want to eat everything..... especially sweets.. WTF. So as of late I have fed the beast. Maybe it's the holidays. 

So lets see I must say there is a large difference between 600mgs a week as opposed to what I started last time around which was 200mgs a week. This being the test of course. I'm going to go ahead and get the Whinny to start next week. Yes I know it is going to cause some joint pain but damn that shiat cuts you up. 

Today's workout/arms:
close grip bench/very slow reps
135x15
185x15
225x12
95x21

two handed overhead dumbell extensions
60x25
80x17
100x17
60x25 damn I felt like I was going to blow up. big as hell at this point, people are looking at me

standing dumbell curls/very slow strict form
20x20
25x15
40x12
50x10 I'm so jacked at this point I could throw the freakin weight thru the wall. The beast is unleashed at this point. people are asking me how long have I been lifting

I can't explain the next excercise but I'm getting even larger and I feel like I could keep lifting all day and night. I must stop or I will overtrain. I do some ab work and then I leave. 

Well It's time to get ready to go out. Meet a Dr. last week she is great but I have yet to make a move. The good thing is she is blond and she is hot :Smilie:  

I will take the advise on the thyroid armour. But the reason I have not stopped was due to the GH. I really want to up the GH dosage. But damn the shiat is expensive. 

-Heat

----------


## zaggahamma

> Alright alright. I'm feeling like a beast again. The prop has really helped kick in my cycle. I highly recommend it to get the cycle going. Right now my weight has dropped back down to around 238 to 240 range. Still in the 12-14%bf range. The last of the fat is the hardest to get rid of
> 
> *Damn I tell you what I am hungry all the freakin time. I want to eat everything..... especially sweets.. WTF. So as of late I have fed the beast. Maybe it's the holidays.* 
> 
> So lets see I must say there is a large difference between 600mgs a week as opposed to what I started last time around which was 200mgs a week. This being the test of course. I'm going to go ahead and get the Whinny to start next week. Yes I know it is going to cause some joint pain but damn that shiat cuts you up. 
> 
> Today's workout/arms:
> close grip bench/very slow reps
> 135x15
> ...


No fvckin kidding....keeep those fvckin sugar cookies away from my arse or i'm gonna snap you in half wtf? Still, no body forcing us to eat that shiat...Definately no excuses after Christmas.....but today is my second day this week over 4000cals...Thank god i'm walkmowing 5greens every morning on high speed...it's almost like 5 30min. sessions on the treadmill.
Good luck with the doc heat...is she an anti aging doc?  :LOL:

----------


## bringndaheat

Jpkman very funny..... is she a anti aging doc. If she were I'd already be asking her to marry me. She is a orthodontist so no such luck. 

Lets see today I started off with 60mcg's of TA and 350mcg's of HCG . I shot it in my lower back. Hard to get rid of that fat back there. I really believe it is a great spot fat reducer.

Did my cardio on the eliptical machine 30mins after drinking two shots of espreso! Trying to make my heart jump out of my chest. But really I ran out of NO EXplode. That is the best shiat ever. I might like it more that the juicy juicy. I can train without the juicey but it's really hard to train with the NO Explode. Weighed myself this moring coming in at 242. So I guess I've put on 10-12 pounds. I wonder how much of it is water. 

Oh hell I forgot. I was using the swiss ball for my abs this morning. I was holding a 40 dumbell and the Freaking ball burst under me. I feel on the floor hitting my back real hard. When that damn ball popped it sounded like a gun went off causing everyone to look. Freakin looked like a idiot. I looked at the guy next to me and said there must be a 240lb weight limit. 

Well tomorrow is leg day and also the day I got to hit another round of juicey juice :Smilie:  I'm also calling the Doc for the Whinny. Ready for the skin to get paper thin. 

What I have not really talked about "anti aging" 
I feel freaking better than I ever had. My skin looks the best it ever has.....except the acne. Anyone who say's this does not work to slow down or reverse the aging process is just flat out crazy. You can look at pictures of me a year ago and compare them to me now and you would flip the flock out. Again I think a person can get incredible benefits of small doses of test. In the 200mg range. 600mgs is fun but again the law of diminishing returns stay's in effect. As for my deca dose this time. I have not really felt the pain relief I did last time. Last time around I felt better within a few days. I think I will leave the deca out of the next go round.

-Heat

----------


## pr0digalsun

Heat that is funny about the ball. What gym do you workout at? I'm at 24 hr Downtown. 

I took my measurements and i've lost 3.5% BF since startgin the HGH 6 wks ago, but only lost 2 pounds. Gained another inch on my biceps, a half on my forearm, and an inch and a half on my calves. Lost two inches on my waist. All of this really amazes me since my weight hasnt changed much at all. 

I am out of the growth and kinda broke, so I am thinking of doing a test and winny cycle for 12 weeks starting at the beginning of jan. something like this:

100mg Winny EOD
250mg Test Cyp 1x Wk
1mg Arimidex EOD

What do you think of that _instead_ of the 2.5 IU growth 5 days a week. My goal is too lose fat and gain muscle, but i cant afford the growth and the test cycle at the same time.

latah, quit braking tha ballz

----------


## zaggahamma

> Heat that is funny about the ball. What gym do you workout at? I'm at 24 hr Downtown. 
> 
> I took my measurements and i've lost 3.5% BF since startgin the HGH 6 wks ago, but only lost 2 pounds. Gained another inch on my biceps, a half on my forearm, and an inch and a half on my calves. Lost two inches on my waist. All of this really amazes me since my weight hasnt changed much at all. 
> 
> I am out of the growth and kinda broke, so I am thinking of doing a test and winny cycle for 12 weeks starting at the beginning of jan. something like this:
> 
> 100mg Winny EOD
> 250mg Test Cyp 1x Wk
> 1mg Arimidex EOD
> ...


LOL ....Ball breaker  :LOL:  

sup heat?

----------


## bringndaheat

Well it's seems as though my body can handle whatever food I eat. My stomach seems flatter everyday no matter what I put in my body. I've no moved my injection sites for my HGH and my HCG to my back. That seems to be the place that I hold the most fat at this point. 

I have not put as much energy into my workouts as I did over the summer. Trying to see how much strength gains can be made with less stress load. I have always trained to the end on every set. 

At this point my body feels quite good. Although I think my BP must be way up. I have not checked it because I don't think I want to see what it says. The reason I say this is becuase I'm sweating like a pig with whatever I do. When I'm on just thyroid armour I don't sweat but when I combine it with everything else..... thats a different story. 

My diet has not been near as good as over the summer either. Maybe because I know knowone is going to see me with my shirt off. oh well. 

As for the question I train at Gold's in uptown. I do know where 24 is and have some friends that train there. As for the test and Whinny. I think if you are on a budget then that is what you should do. But try to get your hands on some t-3 or thyroid armour. That will make a huge difference!!

Well my new box of goodies just came in the fed ex. I went ahead and got the whinny. I just like how tight it makes me feel. But now you guy's are going to have to listen to me bitch about joint pain.  :Evil2:  

Overall I would say pumps are great and endurance is better. But my strength has not gone up any yet. I can't stand that. Because that is how I judge my progress. I guess once you get to a certain point it is very difficult to get any stronger. Any thoughts on this. Anybody else had this problem?

Peace,

Heat

----------


## pr0digalsun

Heat: You said to get some T3 and I saw this place advertized on this forum that sells t3 research chemical. Have you ever used "research chemicals"? They sound kinda bathtubish, but honestly i wouldnt mind as long as they worked. What about the place that sells them in the banner on these forums, are the trustworthy?

I know that this is the wrong thread to ask about research chemicals, but i dont know anyone else on the forums, and I trust the people in this thread. I cant PM yet becaasue I havent posted enough.

Thanks!
pr0diagalsun

----------


## zaggahamma

> Heat: You said to get some T3 and I saw this place advertized on this forum that sells t3 research chemical. Have you ever used "research chemicals"? They sound kinda bathtubish, but honestly i wouldnt mind as long as they worked. What about the place that sells them in the banner on these forums, are the trustworthy?
> 
> I know that this is the wrong thread to ask about research chemicals, but i dont know anyone else on the forums, and I trust the people in this thread. I cant PM yet becaasue I havent posted enough.
> 
> Thanks!
> pr0diagalsun


from what i have come to understand is that it is the correct chemical however you have to agree that you will be using it as a research product for like rats.............................................. .................................................. .......

----------


## bringndaheat

I'm back and I've got a lot of shiat to say. First off Happy Halloween peeps! On my fourth week of my new anti-aging cycle. I will write all about it tomorrow when I get back. My journal shall continue!

-Heat

----------


## zaggahamma

so when did they let you out biach

----------


## bringndaheat

I'm back for more! I have much to say since it's been a few years since my last post. New HRT/anti-aging goes like this...
60 mcgs T-3
60 mcgs clen 
Test c and Test P 250 mg's a week total
Ghrp-6 100 mcgs x3 a day
Been on the clen and T-3 for a week and I must say clen is a very harsh chem! More on all ths to follow.

----------

